# Cleaning Gaggia Classic Shower disc holder



## esp (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello,

I've recently been given my parents gaggia classic so I've given it a clean up. I backwashed the machine using Puly Caff and also manually cleaned the shower disc and the holder with the Puly Caff. I've washed it a few times but can still wipe a dark grey metallic residue of the holder and I wonder whether I should have cleaned with the Puly or whether this is normal. I'm just conscious of whether it has reacted with the metal and this will filter through into the coffee? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

I've always cleaned my shower disc and holder with Cafiza and never had any kind of metallic residues from the holder, although I have read many times that others have...

There is some warning on Puly Caff about use on aluminium parts and it should be limited to short duration...you certainly don't want any residue.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you can get the plate to look like new by using wire brush on your drill, comes up perfect, specially good for scaled ones


----------

